# Neglected Dog advice.



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

It probibly shouldnt be posted on here but everyone on the trapping section is like family. Just looking on what to do.

Here it is, my neighbor has a pitbull, the poor bugger never gets food,water or any attetion. I myself have contacted the cops,dog catcher and also our new Animal Shelter, mind you this small community donated every penny to this "humane sociaty" , well over $400,000,the police do absolutly nothing about it, the dog catcher just got **** canned for not doing his job and he did nothing about it, and one of the head ladys at this so called shelter told me and my wife to quit feeding the dog.
Between my self, other people in my family and all my neighbors calling for 3+ years nothing has ever been done. For 2 full days the dog was wrapped around a tree with not even enough chain to reach the food that the owners brough out to him, **** he couldnt even put his head down to sleep. Im now to the point where we dont know what to do. They wont surrender him and the athoritys wont do anything about it. We put sleeping bags in his house and bring foods and water to him, put straw in his house, I even let the dog off his chain to run away numerous times, I might be in the wrong for doing it but I thought maybe he would be better off. He came back everytime and waited for the owners to tie him back up. After all the calls that we just we made not including my family and neighbors supprisingly the city cops of this fine little city have no record of it.:16suspectI posted this for info, someone might know what to do or somewhere to call about it. I would buy the dog from the owners but I have a 4 year old daughter and a 14 month old daughter and they both have allergys. Any info would be great.:help:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Man i really wish i could take in another dog i would help make it disapear real fast if ya know what i mean. 

Is the dog an outside dog meaning does it live it whole life outside?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

billinville said:


> Maybe you should stop trespassing and not touch other peoples property.




So he should let the dog sit out in a U.P winter and Starve to death?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

cause the Op said he has been feeding the dog. 


The one main thing wrong with this country now a days is everyone says you need to mind your own business well when i see something that is putting something in danger im not gonna mind my own business.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like you've done about all you can (and good for you).Maybe a call to your local news station/newspaper?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

billinville said:


> Hasn't starved to death in 3 years has it. People need to mind their own business.


 
Your one of them cold hearted people hey. Read my post, if it wasnt for me the dog would be dead, put your self outside with no food or water for weeks at a time in weather that gets to 40 below zero with no blanket, use your ******* head. Would you want to look out your window and watch a dog starve to death. I figured someone would post that, it just proves a point. Right.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

billinville said:


> Then be prepared to pay the consequences.


 
I will tell you this. Id rather sit in jail for feeding a dog that is nothing but skin and bones than turn my head so I didnt have to look at it. 
The way you are is why this country is the way it is, to many people look the other way rather than help out just a little. 
Just remember, everyone gets judged at the end.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

billinville I just love jackasses like you Let me guess you would turn your back on a guy who was living on the streets with no food and almost dead right?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

billinville said:


> You are such a good Samaritan.


 
Speak for yourself. Excelent role model citizen you are.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

billinville said:


> Jackasses isn't a word smart guy.




You know what it isnt worth taking my self down to his level. Hey bill one day you will need help and i hope you find someone just like you that will walk away with out a care in the world.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lmao really? Dude for real you need to go crawl back in your hole before something happens to you lil buddy


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

billinville said:


> Please edit your post and capitalize the b and the i. Thanks smart guy.


Lmao yea sure i will get right on that bill


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

If it appears the dog has "Adequate care" when they come out to check on it, they won't do anything. Here's a link to the law Mark. 


http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(53...leg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-50


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

North wind said:


> If it appears the dog has "Adequate care" when they come out to check on it, they won't do anything. Here's a link to the law Mark.
> 
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(53...leg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-50


 
Thanks North, im gonna print that off and go down to them the next time with pictures. I'll tell this, if you seen the conditions of this dog it would make you sick, I have seen some nasty places doing construction work but this is pretty bad. 
Thanks again.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Bill, I didnt want to step to your level but....
Why dont you go find something else to do besides being negative and making stupid posts, lets try something constructive with all the time you have on your hands. This is a serious problem and no one has time for your stupid coments. Grow up just a wee little bit. I think my 4 year old is more mature than you.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

billinville said:


> Jackasses isn't a word smart guy.


 

It's a word in my dictionary, when it discribes you...Billinville


----------



## mccriri2 (Jan 10, 2011)

a *troll* is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion. In addition to the offending poster, the noun _troll_ can also refer to the provocative message itself, as in "that was an excellent troll you posted". While the term _troll_ and its associated action *trolling* are primarily associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels highly subjective, with _trolling_ being used to describe intentionally provocative actions outside of an online context. For example, recent media accounts have used the term _troll_ to describe "a person who defaces internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/#cite_note-2


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Check the join date on the newbie. 'Tis just another Troll that gets his/her kicks being D-bags.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

billinville said:


> winner


Loser


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

billinville said:


> Fly fishing is gay.


Really???
You are unfrickenbelievable, 
Go find something else to do before you get banned from here too.:16suspect


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Bill,

Here is a novel idea. It is a beautiful Sunday, go outside for a walk and enjoy the sun instead of flaming people for doing what they feel is right. You have spent almost 3 hours on this site, most of which probably figuring out what to say next, that was an obvious waste of time. Must have thought hard considering your last few posts. You must go looking for fights, you are looking at the baiting forums...shocker. This forum has a lot of good people on it, with good intentions. Not sure what you are accustomed to, but here we take care of our own and treat each other with respect. You are out of line. I hope you enjoy the remaining hours of your weekend.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

What a Moron.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

It sucks that you've tried so hard to help this dog and nothing will be done. I hate stories like this because the dog has most likely done nothing to deserve the treatment he gets. Your a good person and remember what goes around comes around. Good job. Billinville I wouldn't mind chaining you up just barely out of reach of your only food source in a cold u.p winter and just turn my back and walk away. Get rid of the 12 year old boy mentality and get a life.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Wth??????????


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

man there is nothin more then i hate then people mistreating there pets. there needs to be stiffer penaltys for them people. them animals dont deserve that. the owner should have to suffer just like that poor dog and see how he likes it.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Rase, I to believe there needs to be stiffer penalties for animal abuse I hate that there's not no animal deserves to be punished.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Got_2_fish said:


> Rase, I to believe there needs to be stiffer penalties for animal abuse I hate that there's not no animal deserves to be punished.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 You are 100% correct. Who is this billinville "so called guy"? Wow is all i have to say. What a joke:lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Cullz said:


> You are 100% correct. Who is this billinville "so called guy"? Wow is all i have to say. What a joke:lol:


He's "Banned".


TrapperMark
I knew a lady down here who was a vet tech who along with her husband rescued Pitbulls. I distinctly remember her saying anywhere in Mich or Northern Ohio. I don't have her number in front of me but have put in a call to get her number.
I'll pass it along to you when i get it. I am pretty sure she can point you in the right directions and answer your worst case/ best case scenario on the dog.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Cullz said:


> You are 100% correct. Who is this billinville "so called guy"? Wow is all i have to say. What a joke:lol:



I was a tattle tale and reported him to a mod. Also used that handy flag button on some of his post also :evilsmile

Good luck with the dog man. I really dislike people like that :rant:


----------



## Mr. Krueger (Dec 29, 2010)

OP, awesome that you are doing that man! Double kudos that it's a pit to boot. Pits make horrid Mi. outside winter dogs. My girl loves the snow but can only stand so much. Such a short haired breed. My cousin lives in the Soo and rescued one they found walkin the woods. I wear my heart on my sleeve when it comes to animals. Animals have nobody to speak up for them so someone has to be there voice. Why get a dog anyways if you're just gonna chain it up outside and pay it no mind? I never understood that about people.
Man this guy really gives people from the SE a nice rep on here. We're not all like that. Honest! lol. Not as friendly as the wave at ya drivin down a two-track yooper, but there are some people that will say thank you every now and then for holding the door open for them.


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks like they banned him  Keep feeding the dog and hopefully law enforcement will take action eventually.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you to everyone, I knew my wife and I were doing the right thing. Pitbulls get a bad name because of the breed and im thiking thats why the shelter doesnt follow through with it, adoption reasons. He is such a sweet dog, I see ****-zu's meaner than this guy. I think I found a good home for him, I will do what ever it takes to get him some where even if I have to buy him from the owners. Its hard look out and see him, looks like his heart it broke if you know what I mean. There is a lot of good years left in him and im gonna make it happen for the dog. Thansk to everyone for info and caring about this situation. 
Ohh yah, thanks for getting rid of that guy, he needs to be put over someones knee and get his little ass paddled.:evil:


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

U.P. trappermark said:


> Thank you to everyone, I knew my wife and I were doing the right thing. Pitbulls get a bad name because of the breed and im thiking thats why the shelter doesnt follow through with it, adoption reasons. He is such a sweet dog, I see ****-zu's meaner than this guy. I think I found a good home for him, I will do what ever it takes to get him some where even if I have to buy him from the owners. Its hard look out and see him, looks like his heart it broke if you know what I mean. There is a lot of good years left in him and im gonna make it happen for the dog. Thansk to everyone for info and caring about this situation.
> Ohh yah, thanks for getting rid of that guy, he needs to be put over someones knee and get his little ass paddled.:evil:


I hope everything works out for the dog. I must admit that I am no fan of the breed, but no living thing deserves to be abused. You're a good man for not turning a blind eye. Good luck.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

If it were me, I would buy the dog and give it to someone far away who will treat it properly. Obviously this current owners don't have a clue on how to take care of the dog.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Way to go Mark! I also agree to try and buy the dog and if they refuse to sell, then get some good video and pics of the dog and its situation and submit to local news along with the story about how locals authorities has done nothing about the situation.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure the dog would thank you for what your trying to do for him if he could! Mark, your showing everyone here you have class and your heart is in the right place!
Now, as far as the A*****E... (Yes, we all know your forum name now "Bill")
What comes around goes around for people like you...
If you dont have anything positive to say,then dont say anything... :gaga:


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

The problem with bad pet owners is they will just go out and get another dog and start over. I have a neighbor who does the exact same thing and just goes from dog to dog. Lets them run wild and after a year you will see a new dog and try and figure out what happened to the last one.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Buy the dog and be done with it.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I would say sometimes doing the wrong thing, is the right thing to do. 

Find a rescue group and see if they can help you get him away from there.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

SPH said:


> The problem with bad pet owners is they will just go out and get another dog and start over. I have a neighbor who does the exact same thing and just goes from dog to dog. Lets them run wild and after a year you will see a new dog and try and figure out what happened to the last one.


I couldn't agree more! I live in Montucky County and see crap like this all the time, and it isn't just associated with hill rods either for I also hale from St Johns and have seen it there as well...many times and the response is just the same as it was in this post...just turn a blind eye and it will go away.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

SPH said:


> The problem with bad pet owners is they will just go out and get another dog and start over. I have a neighbor who does the exact same thing and just goes from dog to dog. Lets them run wild and after a year you will see a new dog and try and figure out what happened to the last one.


SPH,
Couldnt agree more!!!
There are some people out there that should NOT be allowed to have any pets period.


----------



## Mr. Krueger (Dec 29, 2010)

Agree about people not being allowed to have pets, or kids for that matter. I used to work down at 94 and chalmers and everyone down there has a pit because they think it makes them look badass. Mean as hell towards anything and yet, there not supposed to be that way. Mean towards other animals yes, but not people. They have such a bad reputation it's horrible. Keep your dog anti-social and any breed will turn mean. Thats why I was so happy to read mark is doing the right thing for this breed. Lots of people have not so high regards for this breed, but yet think a Rot or Doberman or little breeds that bond to ONE person are ok. Those are the breeds that were specifically bred to go after humans or get all psycho mode when people approach there master. Pits were originally bred to go after other animals and people warp there minds trying to make them guard dogs, which they make horrid ones. I raised my dog the right way and she gets along fine with my two cats and any other dog that she comes into contact with. If the other dog shows signs of agression, no matter how little that dog is, My girl drops to the ground in a submissive position saying she wants to be friends, "you can be the alpha dog". 
Kudos again to you mark!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! This is quite a thread! I'm glad I missed it until now. That "billinville" was a piece. Thanks to CassCityAlum and the mod for cleaning up!

Mark, You and your wife are doing the right thing. God bless you both!

John


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the good words. Like I said when I started this thread, Were all like family here. Thanks again. I'll let everyone know how this turns out.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Richard Cranium....... that's a good one! lol
D**k H**d. That's funny right there.


----------

